# Riding switch



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Try modifying your stance to be more duck like? 21/-9 is pretty downhill/directional...i can see having problems trying to do switch like that.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Toughest was toeside turn initiation. Even now I feel like I have to rudder a bit to skarve (which I know is bad; I'm working on it). It took a few days of just a couple runs down the bunny hill + one day (yesterday) when everything just clicked on the 2nd run and I could go.

Just gotta remember to keep your weight over the front leg and use your upper body a bit more to initiate. Basically what you would do when learning forward for the first time.

Also, search the forums there are numerous threads on this topic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

When it comes down to it, you know your board will do what your feet and your body tell it to. Honestly, the first day off the mountain, for the next however long until your next trip up, just imagine that you ride switch (regular), that everything you do on the hill is that way. Thats how I did it, and somehow it kinda worked. Just remember the board will do exactly what you tell it to.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Good stuff guys. Ill play with the binding angles a bit more, and give it another go. Should I mentally prepare my self for hard falls like the first day on the hill?lol


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

no. confidence will breed excellence.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

nodaysoff said:


> Good stuff guys. Ill play with the binding angles a bit more, and give it another go. Should I mentally prepare my self for hard falls like the first day on the hill?lol



Never anticipate failure or difficulty when attempting any skill. Expect yourself to own it. But you should train yourself to understand that new skills take time. And frustration at failure (which is probably inevitable for the early duration) will only cloud your mental acuity.

Yes, riding switch is a new skill. You may be able to bomb steep glades riding normal, but snowboarding is an asymmetric skill physically and mentally. This means that your muscle memories and strength gains aren't symmetrical and as a result are not easily interchanged. 

When you can ride switch as well as regular, you now have interchangeable asymmetric skill sets because your muscles and brain can coordinate the movements either way. But this is still different from a symmetrical skill like shooting a ball from left court or right court where the muscle movements are identical regardless of the trajectory the ball follows.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Also you've learnt to snowboard one way already, it wont be anything like your first day, maybe your 2nd/3rd day? I enjoyed and still enjoy bombing greens switch on the way back the car park


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Learning to ride switch took me about a season of 10 days riding to get it down. I could always ride flatbased and heeledge switch easily, but learning toeedge took a while. However, once i got that down, it just all kinda clicked. Trust me learning switch will be frustrating and take time, but one day it will all just click and your riding will move up to a whole other level.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool, I'll keep these things in mind when i give it another try this week.

The board i been riding is a freestyle twin (5150 Movement. Im probly gonna change the stance angle to 15,-15 or 18,-15 and adjust as needed. 

thnx again guys i appreciate the food for thought:thumbsup:


----------

